# Isle Royale



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Maverick1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Planning a trip to Isle Royale to document Coaster Brookies with team of 4.


I'm a little puzzled by how you stated that. Are you a member of a research group (university, government, etc.) going to study coasters or does "document" simply mean you are going to fish for brook trout with 3 buddies?
I also wonder about the reply that all brook trout must be released at Isle Royale. I thought it was legal to keep one (minimum 20"). Brook trout in the Nipigon watershed have *numerous* gear restrictions and must be 22" minimum for the ONE that can be kept.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and questions guys. As to the purpose or scope of the trip, we have been working in conjunction with several state and federal teams to gather data about the current state of the Coaster Brook Trout population. While there our intended goal is to raise awareness about Coaster and the ongoing threats to their survival. While not currently protected as a separate species or strain, this population of lake dwelling Brookies is in trouble. Our hope is to catch, document, photograph and then share our results with the scientific community to add to their electroshocking and Fyke net surveys already in place. In addition, we like to highlight the angling possibilities to others. The more excited we can get people about Coasters the more resources will be dedicated to their preservation.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great trip. I'll be up there Saturday until 9/10 thru hiking and fishing the island solo. I'm flying into Windigo and out of Rock Harbor. We won't cross paths so I wish you and your group the best in your fishing and research gathering.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Same to you. Tight lines and safe travels.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

DFJISH - I stand corrected. You are absolutely right with regard to the 1 fish creel limit. Our exploration however will be strictly catch and release.


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

Probably to late for the OP as he is on ISRO right now, but my understanding of where the coasters are located at ISRO is on the SW part of the island. Tobin Harbor is on the NE part of ISRO.

BTW: the NPS has some very strict regulations on Brook Trout in general and Coaster Brook Trout in particular. Read the Greenstone, the park newspaper for detailed information. They would rather folks focus on pike (which are very common and get to be quite large as the fishing pressure on ISRO is low) or salmon, which are the major offshore fish. Be prepared to use artificial lures with barbless hooks on inland waters.

If you have the opportunity to get to ISRO, jump at it. You will not be disappointed. ISRO also has the best $4/5 minute shower west of Copper Harbor...


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Maverick1 said:


> DFJISH - I stand corrected. You are absolutely right with regard to the 1 fish creel limit. Our exploration however will be strictly catch and release.


 
http://www.nps.gov/isro/planyourvisit/upload/Brook Trout.pdf

brook trout and coasters are strickly catch and release on Isle Royal. I do not understand how there could be the slightest doubt about this and why someone that is going to target them would not understand this?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Recent efforts to have coasters listed as an endangered species were rejected. Apparently regs have been revised, updated, and changed to reflect the strong efforts to restore coasters wherever they exist. I just got off of the phone with the Fisheries Division district office at Marquette and the information in the 2012 DNR Fishing Regulations is brief but accurate for coasters at Isle Royale. None can be kept on the island _nor from Lake Superior waters withing 4 1/2 miles of the island._ Catch & release never has been a 100% "no kill" practice so the intention to go there and target coasters certainly violates the goal of preserving the population. 
Michigan isn't alone in it's efforts to restore coaster numbers. Tribal stockings of coasters in western Lake Superior by tribal hatcheries (Wisconsin) has been ongoing for many years, and Canada has become extremely restrictive on the use of gear and size/possession limits for coasters. Hopefully all of these efforts will lead to a restoration of coaster numbers throughout the region so that we will once again be able to have coaster populations that are sustainable with a selective harvest.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, just back back from the trip. We caught and released 4 coasters total over our 4 day excursion. It was certainly a trip of a lifetime and hopefully raised some awareness about the plight of these fish. We'll be releasing the footage after we get through the hours of editing. Great to know a few of these rare gems still exist on the island.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

How about a pic til the editing gets done? Id love to see it.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here you go. 1st Coaster of the trip.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks man. Looks good size to.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's another pic from the trip.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! I cant wait to see your video.


----------

